# My pimped pods



## stephknits (Apr 28, 2018)

Here are some of my painted pods.  Am getting the paints out again as summer is coming IView media item 209


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 28, 2018)

Sorry Steph, when I click it says error.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeah I'm getting the same message too  xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 28, 2018)

I really want to see the now, lol! Perhaps @Northerner can help?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I really want to see the now, lol! Perhaps @Northerner can help?


Me too! Northie's away to the hospital at some point today though so he may not be around at the moment x


----------



## stephknits (Apr 28, 2018)

How annoying - I can see the picture, so no idea what is wrong - how do people upload an image? Perhaps I could try a different way?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2018)

stephknits said:


> How annoying - I can see the picture, so no idea what is wrong - how do people upload an image? Perhaps I could try a different way?


Click on the upload a file box next to the post reply box xx


----------



## stephknits (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## stephknits (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks - has that worked?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2018)

@stephknits yes can see them, they are awesome!  xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 28, 2018)

Yay!!! Wow, those are amazing


----------



## stephknits (Apr 28, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Yay!!! Wow, those are amazing


Thanks- the whole family has a go - we enjoy doing them.  Don't bother in winter cos they aren't usually on show.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 28, 2018)

A business opportunity there


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

Insulin Pumps are a great piece of kit.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Insulin Pumps are a great piece of kit.



What do I need to do to get one? My Doctor just says no 
Any tips would be welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> What do I need to do to get one? My Doctor just says no
> Any tips would be welcome.


Check out the INPUT website, Lucy 

http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/

@stephknits, those are superb!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks @Northerner


----------



## Cookiemonster2017 (May 3, 2018)

So jealous, I might send you my pods!!


----------

